# El Kaytone tenor saxophone



## vketil (May 20, 2019)

Hi

Does someone have or heard about the brand El Kaytone? Maybe a Stensil of keilwerth new king?


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

That neck angle looks awkward. Tenor or C melody?


----------



## vketil (May 20, 2019)

swperry1 said:


> That neck angle looks awkward. Tenor or C melody?


Its a tenor....


----------



## Terciopelo (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks like a Keilwerth to me, but to be absolutely sure, i would need to look at more detailed pictures


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Similar horns were made in the Netherlands under the brand Schenkelaars with parts imported from Germany, it is never been clear whether parts were made by Keilwerth (which later on provided Schenkelaars with horns , as many other companies did).

The give away of these horns are the rolled toneholes, the left hand plateau and , the Schenkelaars case, a ring ( which is absent in the example here above, there are other differences, like the brace of the neck) as bell to body brace.

this is a concord, made LIKE a Schenkelaars but yet again with a different name


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

@vketil we have had someone else who looked this up , he had pictures up but they are not available (after the migration , maybe , maybe, one day they will be back)








Bell inscription: EL Kaytone Import.... What is it?


Hey, almighty forum. I have found this tenor sax which has the inscription EL Kaytone Import on the bell. I'm assuming it's a stencil of some sort, but would anyone be able to fill me in on what it could be a stencil of?




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I LOVE the name, LOL. "El Kaytone".

Yup, Schenklaars, for all the reasons Milandro noted above.

First thing to do when you see a vintage JK-looking horn:

Go to the pinky table (Schenklaars). If the table looks JK, next:

See if the neck screw on the neck receiver is facing forward and screws IN to the receiver (Dorfler Jorka).


----------



## vketil (May 20, 2019)

Thanks for input on this horn. The question is overhael or lamp material?...


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Doesn't seem lamp material to me. The horn is probably a good one to play in marching bands and the like. If it's yours already, and you didn't spend money on it, even if you spend 250€ to make a thorough play condition or overhaul it, it's a 250€ tenor, which is cheap here in Europe.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

vketil said:


> Thanks for input on this horn. The question is overhael or lamp material?...


this is certainly worth an overhaul but much depends how much it costs. I don't think it is possible to spend only €250 to overhaul a saxophone in Norway.


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

vketil said:


> Thanks for input on this horn. The question is overhael or lamp material?...


Both @kreacher and @milandro have it right. By no means lamp material, they were OK.

Depends on how much $ you wanna put in it.

IF it needs a total repad or overhaul, and you would be paying retail tech cost for that (IOW not doing it yourself), and it costs over, say, $150usd to acquire it....I would say....

...pass.

That is a lot of investment (am assuming a repad/overhaul over there would be the in the range of $500usd eqivalent minimum). They are, at best, just OK vintage horns.

They sound great, being JK bodies, bit the keywork (pinky table particularly) isn't really great. Not bad, not great. Like, a table that one expects to find on a $500 vintage tenor. Usable, but hardly slick or responsive. So, if someone came to me and said...I have $550 to buy a used vintage Tenor, and a Schenklaars was on the list...I wouldn't say "don't get the Schenklaars".

But if your total investment at the end of the day is gonna be over, say, $600usd equivalent....I think there are better vintage models which can be found, in playable shape, for that (at least, there are on this side of the Pond).


----------

